# Wanted to give something expensive, but we're two sheep (C)



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Just kidding, my friends, just kidding.

Here is the story: Our cousin is expecting twins and we wanted to give her something original, creative and funny. But it had to be gender-neutral too, which made it even harder to come with something.
Then I saw this pattern book: dierenkruk haken, deel 1, written by Anja Toonen, and I instantly knew: yes... two stools, changed into sheep!!
So, here they are! The crochet part was not difficult at all, but finding the right stool...! That was the hardest part... it appears most stools have just three legs... and I did not want three-legged sheep, LOL.. and when they have four legs, they are often not round... which makes silly legs too.

Anyway.. I got it all sorted out... the pattern was just great.. the yarn (Alafosslopi and Lettlopi) was PERFECT for this project and the stools turned out exactly as I hoped.

Once the babies are born, I will give them each a yellow earflap with the name and date of birth --not the babies, the sheep, of course. (All sheep in Holland have earflaps with ID-numbers)

As usual, our cat monitored the whole process carefully and did a regular inspection, even at night, when one of the sheep was still in "voodoo-modus".

This book contains several other cute patterns too: a reindeer, giraffe, ostrich, mouse, horse, bear, cow and rabbit.

Should you be interested in making one yourself: there is good news, as the book is available in English and German as well.
You can contact the designer on her website: www.haakpret.nl. There is a button for books and the books are called:

Animal Stool crochet part 1 and part 2
Tierhocker hakeln teil 1 und 2

Mind you: I am not making free publicity for the designer, but as I regularly see questions about where to get the pattern I thought I'd better give the info right away.


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

They are fabulous!!


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

Those are adorable. 

Would also look cute as poodles, so your kitty would have a playmate.


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

Omg! Brilliant! Just so cute!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG! They are soon cute! I crochet a LITTLE...not enough for this project!


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

Clever. I appreciate ingenuity and your thinking of soon to be newborns. I have a 4th great grandchild expected next month and I just think how thrilled the parents would be to receive something as thoughtful and useful as this. Not going to find this at a big box store, any chain store or boutique. I can visualize the lil one pushing the self on the sheep feet and sliding on hardwood floors and being so proud of accomplishment. Thank you for contributing to a family's soon to be surprising gift. Ione


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

you link is in a foreign language- is there a link to an english site?


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

What a great idea! I want one and I don't even have children!


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

What a great idea and you did such wonderful work. They really came out nice.


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

you link is in a foreign language- is there a link to an english site?


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Too cute. I love it.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A VERY clever idea.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

NannyChrispy said:


> you link is in a foreign language- is there a link to an english site?


The link is for the Dutch site, but there IS a button for English books and for German books.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh these stools are gorgeous. What a lovely gift.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

You sure did find a unique gift and one that will be used for years and years and hopefully even put away for the babies, babies. Beautiful job!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Aww, they are just far too cute...great gift . :sm24:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

NannyChrispy said:


> you link is in a foreign language- is there a link to an english site?


Here's link to English books for these lovely stools:

https://www.haakpret.nl/a-48451216/english-books/animal-stool-crochet-part-1/

https://www.haakpret.nl/a-48451228/english-books/animal-stool-crochet-part-2/


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow! They are wonderful!


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

What lovely gifts to give.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Where did you find the stools? These sheep are just adorable.


----------



## scarly (May 4, 2017)

Great work!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Those are gorgeous. They will love them!
Liz


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Amazing and so different to the usual baby presents. The fact that you made them makes them even more precious.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

What a fantastic gift


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

They are just great!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are fantastic!!! :sm24: I love them!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely work! The pictures of your car are hilarious! :sm11:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Those are really cute!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Where did you find the stools? These sheep are just adorable.


The stools were the hardest part, really! The designer referred to a stool she used, but those were very pricy (and we are "sheep", right, LOL).
I told a friend about my stoolproblem and she was on her way to a hardware chainstore in our area and told me there was a seperate corner in that store where they sold home deco things.., called Loft17 in Raamsdonksveer, Holland. I went with her and there they had these TWO stools. I was lucky to find them.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I love the cat GLARING at the invader on his/her couch!


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Those are sooooo nice, thanks for sharing with us ????!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What a great gift you have created Inkie! I love them, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

They are adorable! What a great gift.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

What a unique gift,well done!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. What a clever idea


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Love them& your cat too.????


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

What a wonderful gift!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

What a lovely idea - so practical and the babies will not outgrow them in a snap.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute. :sm24:


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

I love them .. so original . Perfect . Xx


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Inkie

Is there any padding on the seat?


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Orla Porig said:


> Hi Inkie
> 
> Is there any padding on the seat?


Yes, there is. The stool had some padding and a knitted cover (that I removed). In my opinion that did not give enough 'body' to the project and I went to a nearby upholstery company and got some extra padding from their left-overs container. On each stool I put two extra layers, in total about 4 or 5 cm extra. I did not glue anything, just put them on top of the original stool and pulled the seat cover (the body) very tight, which hopefully keeps everything in place.
Decided not to glue anything together, sothat it leaves the opportunity to one day remove the "sheep" parts and turn it back into the original stool.


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Wonderful! Well done.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

What a clever idea.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow!!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very clever! Love them!


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Great gift. Those are so cute!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

so cute!! thank you for sharing!


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

These are adorable and I want two for my fur babies!


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

What an ingenious idea. I love the picture of their backends and the one of the cat kind of looking upside down wondering just what it was and why there kind of thing. Will be wonderful gifts.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

Geweldig idee, Inkie. ze zien er heel goed uit.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Adorable!!


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

What a beautiful, creative gift. Love them! Lucky twins, lucky cousin.


----------



## juslilome (Jan 21, 2017)

Gee! These are so adorable. Fantastic job.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

These are so cute! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## spinner53 (Jan 27, 2017)

They are soooo cute!!! There's a business for you...make some and sell them! Adorable!!!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Love them and it looks like kitty does too.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh I love these, can,t wait to start one


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Ohmygosh...they are adorable.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

These are great! Admired by many, including the cat! What a darling gift idea!


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Sweet little inspector kitty. Quality control you know. The stools are darling and unique. Very well done, very cute. Love the little hind ends and their faces are sweet.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I will repeat what everyone else has said....."adorable". Very well done, I am trying to down size but would be quite tempted to add this to my house furnishings.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Original, creative, precious!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Love your stools.....


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

So, so, so cute! You are very clever! I think your cousin will love them! (And the babies, too, when they're older!)


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

NannyChrispy said:


> you link is in a foreign language- is there a link to an english site?


If you look at the top of the page on the link there is a place to click for English. This will bring up Amazon UK. I just looked on Amazon here in the US and they do not have this particular book. You can usually buy from Amazon UK though, at least I have for some things before.


----------



## Stmp1120 (Nov 27, 2011)

They are so cute! I haven't crocheted in years, but this is a reason to pick up the hooks again. Really, really special. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

These are so fabulous and fun!


----------



## Filmalee (Aug 25, 2015)

Love it


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

I love these animal stools!


----------



## gldrtvmom (May 10, 2017)

How wonderful! So cute. I never saw anything like that before what a great idea.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

This is very clever and wonderful of you to do this. Wow this is a lot of work. Simply adorable - hope they are appreciated. The earflaps will be so cute. Then you can add the gender in the color for the earflap or do all earflaps have to be the same color? The one on the cows in England are yellow - just came home from there.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

I recently made one of these for my great niece's second birthday. Her mother said that she ran right over to it and started petting it. Thanks for sharing the link to the books. I've been waiting for them to come out in English. I thought they weren't supposed to be published until July.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Outstanding work and so unique. Love them.


----------



## bren2424 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you just ordered to make my granddaughter she will love it ????


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Too cute for words, sure to be well loved!


----------



## mamapete (Oct 18, 2016)

At the top of the page, there is a tab titled English books, click on it and it's the English version. Have a great day.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

They are just adorable and so very well done. Your idea is genious. Babies can use it as a walker and push it around the room.
Great job!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Inkie, these are just gorgeous!! Love them!! :sm24:


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Fantastic ????


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

gwennieh68 said:


> If you look at the top of the page on the link there is a place to click for English. This will bring up Amazon UK. I just looked on Amazon here in the US and they do not have this particular book. You can usually buy from Amazon UK though, at least I have for some things before.


I suggest you contact the designer directly. She will help you out, I am sure. You can contact her through her page.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Cute. Cute. Cute. They are adorable.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

They are just the cutest ever! ????????????


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Wroclawnice said:


> They are just adorable and so very well done. Your idea is genious. Babies can use it as a walker and push it around the room.
> Great job!


It is NOT my idea. All credits go to the designer. I just bought the book and followed the pattern! Wished I could design something like this... although.... while working on it.... I must admit... it did cross my mind... WHY didn't I think of somehting like this myself.... .. because it is not hard to make, just a lot of work, but who cares.. it means a lot of fun too... Loved every minuted I worked on it!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

What a cute and original idea for a baby gift. I bet those will get a lot of love over the coming years.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Those are darling! And such a useful gift, as well. I'm sure they will be loved.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

What fun they will be fir photo is at photo studios and brightly colored outfits!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Original and cute as a button...er...two buttons :sm18:


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## nenotn (May 3, 2017)

Those kids are going to be the envy of the neighborhood! You did such an awesome job. Wish I had little ones again..no wait what did I just say?? Really, you are amazingly creative and thoughtful.


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

They are so cute. Now I wish I could crochet.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

SANDY I said:


> What fun they will be fir photo is at photo studios and brightly colored outfits!


What a good idea! My cousin... yes, the one who is going to have twins... is a semi-prof photographer, so... who knows!! LOL..


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

I love, love, love these! They are beyond adorable!!!


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

These are the cutest things I'll see for a long time. Thank YOU for sharing.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

How adorable and what a great idea and it's been approved by cat.


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

mkbanklady said:


> These are the cutest things I'll see for a long time. Thank YOU for sharing.


Oh darn, I should have said Thank EWE for sharing!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Love your post almost as much as I love the sheep! Don't let my twin grands in Alaska ever see these or I'll be in trouble since all they both got a year ago was a blanket. Great work and such a unique gift! Thanks for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wonderful sheep!!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

You did a beautiful job and were very lucky to have your guard car to watch over them. Yours will assuredly be the most original gift.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

So cute


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> This is very clever and wonderful of you to do this. Wow this is a lot of work. Simply adorable - hope they are appreciated. The earflaps will be so cute. Then you can add the gender in the color for the earflap or do all earflaps have to be the same color? The one on the cows in England are yellow - just came home from there.


Dutch sheep and cows have yellow earflaps, but I think it will look cute to use blue or pink, or attach a blue or pink ribbon to the earflaps... I'll work something out by the time they are born.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

stools are lovely the cat looks dubious about the sheep however but happy over all rofl!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am speechless at this project. It is a super WOW! and a perfect gift for the little twins. You are certainly exceptional when it comes to knitting. I love the idea of putting the stats on the ear. This is fabulous in every way.


----------



## donatelloh (Feb 12, 2017)

They are just too adorable! You did such a lovely job. I absolutely love the ear flap idea. No doubt they will be cherished.


----------



## scootergirl (Apr 4, 2017)

I just love these! You did a great job. I see the pattern books, but as you said, finding the step stools is the most difficult part! Any hints on where you found them. Thanks for sharing, and wishing the new parents double the pleasure!


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, my! These are just about the most adorable little things I've ever seen! How very clever of you!!????????????


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

So So cute, I read slowly as I wanted to wait till the end to see the sheep and was happy to see two fantastic sheep. They will be a big hit for sure good job. nanad


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

dunnville89 said:


> I am speechless at this project. It is a super WOW! and a perfect gift for the little twins. You are certainly exceptional when it comes to knitting. I love the idea of putting the stats on the ear. This is fabulous in every way.


Thanks for the compliment, but it is crochet, really!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

nanad said:


> So So cute, I read slowly as I wanted to wait till the end to see the sheep and was happy to see two fantastic sheep. They will be a big hit for sure good job. nanad


Haha... I am way to curious to see projects on KP. I first look at the pics and then start reading, but then again: I have no patience..
Glad you liked my flock. (isn't that how you call a number of sheep together?)


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

never seen anything like this. they are adorable.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

ADORABLE ????????????


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

aWWDORABLE!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

inkie said:


> Thanks for the compliment, but it is crochet, really!


Oops, failing eyes. Crochet or knit, all my comments hold. You are a master and I can't imagine the joy when they are received.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, what a wonderful idea!! These are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

They are adorable, as is your cat. Good for you for coming up with something so original. 
Wonderful job all around.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Those sheep stools are the cutest thing ever. What lucky babies. You did a beautiful job, and your cat's assistance was crucial to the finished product, I'm sure. My cat "helps" me with my knitting, too. I couldn't do it without her--ha!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

OMGosh!!! How adorable!!!! One of a kind d a d nobody else would give a gift like that. These are just adorable!!!!!


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I have never seen anything soooooooooo cute.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

They are fabulous! How contented you Fur Baby looks( Must be counting Sheep). :sm24:


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

So adorable - thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

They are really cute, great idea! :sm24:


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely stools they are so cute the twins will love them.
Your pussycat looks so comfortable snuggled up like he/she is.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

They are so great! And kitty approved.. beautiful kitty.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Your sheep are great!


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

Absolutely adorable. What a cute idea. Love the inspection given by your cat, too.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Adorable...thanks for sharing. My main problem would be choosing which set to purchase. I love the dinosaur in the second book, but I also love the ostrich and the giraffe in the second book......dinosaus, and ostriches, and giraffes...oh my!!!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

These are amazingly cute!! Great baby gifts!


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

OMG....those are adorable! If I could only crochet


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

They are so clever and cute


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are so cute! They will be thrilled. Something they can keep forever.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

They are adorable! They will be loved.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

What an original and adorable idea! Your work is excellent! They will be loved for sure!!!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Those are adorable. What a perfect idea for the twins!


----------



## m3ggi3_moo (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, what a fantastic idea, they are absolutely unique, & stunning!!


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

My mouth still open!!!!! What a wonderful gift to them....!!!!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Very clever! So happy for you that they worked out because they are sure to be loved.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Adorable she will be over the moon!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are just wonderful! What a great idea; beautifully executed.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Just too cute!


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

inkie said:


> Yes, there is. The stool had some padding and a knitted cover (that I removed). In my opinion that did not give enough 'body' to the project and I went to a nearby upholstery company and got some extra padding from their left-overs container. On each stool I put two extra layers, in total about 4 or 5 cm extra. I did not glue anything, just put them on top of the original stool and pulled the seat cover (the body) very tight, which hopefully keeps everything in place.
> Decided not to glue anything together, sothat it leaves the opportunity to one day remove the "sheep" parts and turn it back into the original stool.


Thank you.


----------



## Carolynlafavor (Apr 1, 2017)

What a neat idea. So cute


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Two sheep...ha ha ha ha ha. Seriously, those are perfect, in every way.


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

They are brilliant!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Very creative and original.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Could anything be any cuter?? I think not! I love them and I'm saving that site so I can get the books. I'm not sure how expensive they are. I don't know what 19.96 is in English money. But they offer so many different critters to make, I just have to get them one of these days!!
By the way, your little fur baby looks exactly like my little Mitzi!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Those are absolutely too cute for words!


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

Those are so cute and clever!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Those are so cute !!


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Love this so much !!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

What a wonderful gift for twins. And you did a wonderful job! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh wow, they're brilliant, love them.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

So so cute.


----------



## martyrae (Mar 10, 2014)

These are amazing and unique. I just ordered the "animal stools part 1" book. Could you tell me how much wool was required for one sheet stool? i.e. of the Alafosslopi and Lettlopi yarn you used.

I'd like to be ready to make this when the book arrives.

Thanks!

Martha


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow ! So adorable !


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! These are so fun and adorable. The kitty is have a nice nap with them too.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Super fantastic stools. They are conversation pieces that I hope will be treasured and passed down through the family. Bravo!


----------



## Rooney1 (Aug 7, 2016)

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em (with your cat). Very cute!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, these are so great. Absolutely adorable.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Those are so cute! You did a great job!


----------



## Ceally (Feb 8, 2013)

So darn cute!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Very original, and lovely!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad to see you back haven't seen you for a while ,those are so cute


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

So creative and cute...I think they will love them...The cat loves it already...


----------



## justonemorestitch (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh, my goodness!!! I simply HAVE to make at least one for myself! Thanks so much for the resources.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

ewe-nique gift


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Great and your kitty completes the picture.


----------



## maryhansbury (Aug 24, 2014)

Cutest things ever!!! What a clever and great job you did. They will be treasured I'm sure.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love love love


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love love love


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

how original.....bet the twins won't receive anything as unique and thoughtful as the sheep--however, looks as if you had better make a 3rd--for the kitty! Guess he (or she) is giving approval for such a lovely gift!! Kudos :sm18: :sm24:


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

They are adorable. Great idea


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

They're so cute! Great idea.


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

You did a great job!!!!!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

These are absolutely fabulous!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice sheep stools...


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

Adorable. I just live them. What a great present. You did an amazing job.


----------



## TerriLD (Jun 2, 2017)

Those are so cute. What a great gift. Good job!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

OMG They are adorable


----------



## Carol A. Wilde (Apr 5, 2017)

These are darling and I am sure will remain a keepsake through the generations. Also love that you will personalize them with ear tags. Very cleaver and such a family heirloom!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

martyrae said:


> These are amazing and unique. I just ordered the "animal stools part 1" book. Could you tell me how much wool was required for one sheet stool? i.e. of the Alafosslopi and Lettlopi yarn you used.
> 
> I'd like to be ready to make this when the book arrives.
> 
> ...


Hi, Martha,
For each stool you will need: 3 balls Alafosslopi off white (0051) 100 gr/3.5 oz - 100 m/109 yd, 7 balls Lett lopi off white (0051), 50 g/1.75 oz-100m/109 yd and 1 ball Alafosslopi ecru (9972) 100 gr/3.5 oz - 100 m/109 yd.
I bought, for each stool, one complete kit with an online yarnshop in Holland: wolwebwinkeleucalypta.nl
For the thick yarn I used crochethook no 5 mm and for the thinner Lettlopi (for the curls only) I used crochethook 3.5 mm.
The material is wool from Iceland. I hope that this info is enough for you to be able to find it and get going!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are adorable.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Very cute and unique gift.


----------



## ceciteje (Feb 22, 2012)

Your kitty will feel so lonely when you deliver them...  Maybe you should make one to keep.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

They are gorgeous, such a clever idea.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

These are adorable


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

OMG! TOO CUTE! Love the rear view! Beautiful. I would save them as decorations and not let the little kids use them! So much work!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

An amusing series of pics - ha ha - love the stools and pleased to see puss got into the act.


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

The Sheep are just too cute I'm sure the twins will love them


----------



## Stmp1120 (Nov 27, 2011)

Just ordered the book. Out of Book 2 but Book 1 will do.Total US $34.34, not bad for 10 patterns. Thanks again to everyone who helped me track down the pattern!


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

It looks like they don't ship to the USA.


----------



## Stmp1120 (Nov 27, 2011)

I just double checked the Amazon.UK site. Order will be shipped 6/27 with estimated arrival July 8-July 12. I hope it shows up. Even though I work for an airline I don't have time to fly over there and get the book! )


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

I bought this pattern on line through seeing it mentioned on KP from a lady in Costa Rica called Minky Momo. Not able to attach a photo of the finished article in this reply by the look of it.


----------



## Stmp1120 (Nov 27, 2011)

I would really love to you how yours turned out!


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

It looks absolutely gorgeous. I will try and post it on a separate post with a picture. The ears are different on mine. Will head it up Suffolk Sheep if you want to keep an eye open for it.


----------



## Stmp1120 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll be watching for it!!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Those are absolutely wonderful!
You did a fabulous job


----------



## vovotitus (Sep 5, 2015)

have to save this post


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

These are absolutely, without doubt, the cutest, most adorable, fabulous things! And so well made. Your gifts will be the hit of the baby shower or whenever you are giving them.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

These are really cute .When our first grandson was born ,we made a bear chair for him .Painted it and put a denim seat for GS to sit in his lap.
The picture is a bit blurry .Taken 17 years ago .Hmmm , I wonder if they still have it .


----------



## Stmp1120 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow! That is really cute.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

The two "sheep" are so so cute. What an unusual gift. :sm24: :sm24:


----------

